# New 2011 POI's for Camping cheque



## Melly (Jul 5, 2007)

Well Archie has come up trumps again by offering the new camping cheque poi's for all sat navs HERE
No doubt he will soon have the ACSI poi's too as my new book arrived today from Vicarious books.
Well done Archie and keep up the good work. 8)


----------

